# The NH-90 and the Beluga



## Bert (6 Oct 2003)

I read this off the Maple Leaf on the www.forces.gc.ca site:

"NH-90 visit causes a stir
By Johanna Ngoh 

A visit by two of NH Industries' NH-90 helicopters made its mark on the city as they arrived in Ottawa September 9 for their North American debut at a demonstration held September 12, at the Canada Aviation Museum. The NH-90 is one of the contenders to replace the Sea King as part of the Maritime Helicopter Program (MHP), competing against US-based Sikorsky Aircraft Corporation and EH Industries, a British-Italian consortium.

Two models of the NH-90, a grey navy model and an army model in camouflage, were transported to Ottawa in the gigantic Airbus A300-600 Beluga, attracting a small cluster of aviation enthusiasts to Ottawa's MacDonald Cartier International Airport who gathered outside airport fences to observe and take photographs. It was the first sighting of a Beluga in Ottawa since a fuel stop in 1999. With 1 400 cubic metres of cargo space, the Beluga is the largest air cargo carrier in the world. 

The NH-90 helicopter demonstration was part of a news conference held by NH Industries, a European consortium that has teamed up with Lockheed Martin Canada and Thales Systems Canada in a bid to replace the Navy's Sea Kings with 28 new helicopters. The NH-90 naval model features two engines and anti-ship and anti-torpedo missiles. The camouflage army model is equipped with laser-guided 20 millimetre guns and rockets. While both NH-90 models were on display at the museum, the army model was kept on the ground as its navy cousin was thrust into the spotlight during a 15-minute demonstration flight sequence. 

Beginning with a high speed fly past on its display axis that reached 160 knots, the NH-90 was put through its paces in front of a crowd of public servants, military personnel, industry executives and aviation enthusiasts, on hand to witness the agility of the NH-90 in manoeuvers normally reserved for air shows including wing overs, 360Âº turns, vertical climbs and several dives and turns. The demonstration ended with the NH-90 in backward flight on its display axis and a 180Âº turn to forward flight before landing. 

Judging from audience applause the demonstration was a success, but the NH-90 unwittingly drew still more attention to itself afterwards on a guided tour of Ottawa. Accompanied by a smaller red helicopter for a photo op over the city, the NH-90 flew past the Byward Market where several bystanders were alarmed to see a helicopter hovering in the vicinity of the US Embassy on Sussex Drive, raising concerns that prompted a number of calls to both the media and police who quickly ascertained that there was no security threat. 

The NH-90s spent another night in town before being loaded aboard the Beluga and departing Ottawa the next day."

Did anyone in Ottawa see the helicopters?  What do you think?  Be intersting to see the face of an Ottawa cop during the fly-over.

I saw the Beluga at the Ottawa Airport and I have no idea how that thing could possibly fly.  The diameter of the fusalage is almost as long as its wing.  I understand the wings provide the lift but man it really is like a beluga.


----------

